# MTH DCS - Overview - Protocast feature



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

As some of you know, I made a series of videos that provide an overview of the MTH DCS features.  One of the ones I didn't show was the Protocast feature which allows you to connect an external video source such as a CD or MP3 player into the side of the TIU and be able on command via a key on the remote to play the music or sounds through the engine's speaker.  (The music is relayed via the carrier signal through the track.)   We just did it today for the first time and it is really slick.  

We plan to use this feature at the next show.  It would also be neat for Halloween and Christmas trains.

Check it out:

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_1_2100kbs.wmv - 41mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_1_1000kbs.wmv - 21mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_1_150kbs.wmv -  3mb

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_2_2100kbs.wmv - 18mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_2_1000kbs.wmv - 9mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_2_150kbs.wmv -  1mb

How about a little Fats Domino?
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_3_2100kbs.wmv - 50mb
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_3_1000kbs.wmv - 25mb 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/MTH_DCS_Protocast_Video_3_150kbs.wmv -  4mb


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Ray, you must have been uploading them while I was driving home!!!!!! No wonder you were telling me I " needed to get to work" ...LOL 
Great job, I save the Annie one to my compuer, Thanks. Now, I have mine uploaded to youtube so here are the links to them ( I hope you don't mind Ray, since it is the smae suject.) 

  Note** I make an apperance in the #4 video....supprise!!!

  First one, Wabash Cannonball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2kzohouhvo
   
Thank God I'm a Country Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5i2bxDgfdQ

         High Hopes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLt79kNdOPA
      
          King of the Road
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYEdeXhRhtE

  I hope they are enjoyed by all!!!!


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Posted By stumpycc on 01/19/2008 10:46 PM
Dang Ray, you must have been uploading them while I was driving home!!!!!! No wonder you were telling me I " needed to get to work" ...LOL 
Great job, I save the Annie one to my compuer, Thanks. Now, I have mine uploaded to youtube so here are the links to them ( I hope you don't mind Ray, since it is the smae suject.) 

  Note** I make an apperance in the #4 video....supprise!!!

  First one, Wabash Cannonball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2kzohouhvo
   
Thank God I'm a Country Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5i2bxDgfdQ

         High Hopes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLt79kNdOPA
      
          King of the Road
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYEdeXhRhtE

  I hope they are enjoyed by all!!!!


Looks like someone needs to stop playing trains and get the laundry done 1st so the wifey don't get upset /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif he, he, he...... nice videos/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Nick...


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. She works nights, and I have been trying to figure out a way for her to do laundry and sleep at the smaetime, but she don't seem to want to cooperate.........LOL 
p.S. Those are the "hills and mountains " for the Wabash Cannonball........


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos Cliff.    I really like the John Denver song.  Still sad he died so young.  The audio was coming through very loud and clear.  

Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray, I fel the same about John. it is truely a great loss. The camcorder does an excelent job of picking up sounds, I have to be careful standing behind it, or it pick up on what I say, or noises from the other room. Glad you enjoyed them. It was fun making them. Can't wait till the next show. 

Cliff


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Both of you demoed the Protocast feature indoors.

While I have not tried Protocast, did try custom sounds. They sounded fine indoors, but once I got outdoors, the custom sounds were very hard to hear. In fact, most people never heard them at all./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

So, how does Protocast (which uses live audio input, as opposed to custom sound, which records audio input for later playback) sound outdoors?

Mark


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

So, how does Protocast (which uses live audio input, as opposed to custom sound, which records audio input for later playback) sound outdoors?

Mark

    We have had a chance to try it outdoors becaueI do not have an outside layout and Ray's is frozen over with ice,and we have more snow coming in the next 24 hours. We have another train show comming up on Feb. 3rd, so we will be able to let you know how it sounds at a show in a big open space with crowds around. 

  Cliff


----------

